# Tiger Barbs and Guppys or Angels



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw one person on here has Tiger Barbs with guppies. How would they get along if you had a group/school of tiger barbs with guppies? And what about with Angels? I have 2 Angels and about 10 adolscent guppies and wanted to add a school of tiger barbs.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Barbs generally don't go with either. They are notorious fin nippers and even with a large school of barbs, some will still nip at angel and guppy fins.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I figured as much. I've had them before and always ended up getting rid of them. My tank needs some color though.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he, Lexus, is it me? Well, I only have 4 barbs now but none of them does that nasty nipping thing. Wow lucky! Well, but I'll probably add to make a, say, group of 8?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well when I went to the store I normally buy fish from they had Coral Platys, they looked dwarf platys/balloon mollies. They were so cute! So I picked up 5. 2 males, 3 females. I also picked up 2 Panda Cories for 6.99 a peice! OUCH! oh well. So no barbs for me.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want colour how about Clown Loach,Goramies,cardinal tetras,Silver Dollars


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, actually, keep a group of 8~10 Tiger Barbs will be probabbly okay. The barbs will not care about others but their school! These tigers' colors are great! There's not for no reason that they call them "tiger' barbs


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 3 silver dollars and 3 clown loaches


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

In my opinion, school up more clowns, they'll be happier! These guys are sociable! I have a school of 6. They are al hapyy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

CLowns need larger tanks (minimum 55 gallons to keep them happy and schooling) and Barbs need 30 gallons minimum.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I keep both of these guys in my 100 US gal tank. They are happy! The clownies are not "nocturnal" at all! They spend time "outdoor" at day-time!  And the barbs are happy whenever I come for feeding!


----------



## Arash (Jan 17, 2005)

I would never get barbs in any tank... my friend had a school of barbs, then he added some cichlids to it, he even added 2 oscars to the tank, the barbs never got killed, one is still alive, and the other lived for a good couple of months (not kidding, he had a post about this awhile ago on the old forums and had pics) the one still alive, has the brightest orange iv seen on any barb because of the high protein diet I guess, and he eatts feeders as good as the oscars and the other cichlids in there did, so I woulden't suggest it, anyway especially angels because they have big fins would get plowed by the barbs..

I hope I'v helped


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol, OK! Maybe keep a tank with barbs only? Hmm... what do you suggest to keep them with?


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

The only way youll be able to keep tiger barbs with guppies or angels is if you have a gigantic school 15+ OR you have albino tiger barbs


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Ive got mine in with red minor tetras. They do well...each stick to their own school and don't bother each other at all. But pet shops ought to be careful when labeling red minors as gentle and peaceful...they are almost as bad as the tigers amongst each other  anyhow, that adds good color to my tank, so I figured I'd mention them.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well... I didnt get Tiger barbs, my tank is at full max..

I didnt know what you were talking about when you said red minor tetras so I looked and found out they are called Serpae Tetras. LOL Serpae tetras looked good in big schools, we have 20 or so at work and wow do they look beautiful! Yes tetras can be just as bad at barbs!


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

I have 4 tiger barbs in my 72g along with, irridecent sharks, glass fish, tiger loaches, rosy barbs, angel fish, platys, mollies and bala sharks. They all seem to get together fine, it just took a week or so for all the fish to get use to each other. At first the tiger barbs nipped and then stopped.


----------

